# PCI/CardBus wireless adapter WPC-0301 ver 4.0



## hannes (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello everybody.

Problem: 
I can ping only my inet address. 

How I set wireless card(wpc-0301 ver 4.0) up:

```
ifconfig wlan create wlandev ral0
ifconfig wlan0 inet 192.169.11.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 ssid SpeedTouch123456 wepmode on wepkey 0x1234567890
```
after hiting return I always get that ->

```
#ral0: need multicast update callback
```

After that Link and Activity indicator LED's on card will be permanently on.


```
uname -a 
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009 [email]root@media.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
```


ifconfig

```
ral0 flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290 ether 00:11:6b:3b:74:53 media IEEE 802.11 wireless Ethernet 
autoselect mode 11g status associated 

wlan0:flags=8c43<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,OACTIVE,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST>metric 0 mtu 1500 ether 00:11:6b:3b:74:53 inet 192.168.11.1 netmask 
255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.11.255 media IEEE 802.11 wireless Ethernet autoselect(autoselect) status:no carrie ssid SpeedTouch 9431c4 
channel2(2417MHz 11g) country US authomode open privacy on deftxkey UNDEF wepkey 10:40 -bit txpower 0 bmiss 7 scaninterval 60 bgscan 
bgscaninterval 300 bgscaninidle 250 roam:rssi 7 roam:rate 5 protmode CTS binval 0
```
`ifconfig wlan0 up scan` -> does nothing
`ifconfig wlan0 up list scan` -> returns whatever SSID I typed in

Thanks for your answers

Regards,


----------

